# Fred Bear Attack tuning problems



## xforceLD32 (Aug 17, 2009)

Who says this Fred Bear Attack is a awesome bow? Cause I am about to take it out and light it on fire and blow it up. I am having some tuning issues that I can not get fixed. Every time I shoot it through paper it gives me a tare about a quarter of a inch high and to the left. This is no matter what I do. I have put different rests on changed arrows had other people shoot it to make sure I'm not the crazy one. I have set everything back to spec. Talked to Fred Bear them self and they told me to put it all back to spec too. But nothing is fixing this problem. I was hoping maybe someone has had the same issue and got it fixed and how they did it. I even dropped the weight to see if that might help but no dice. Anyone help me out with any suggestions would be awesome!!:jam:


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Cam lean?


----------



## xforceLD32 (Aug 17, 2009)

nope no cam lean at all.


----------



## tschammel (Oct 28, 2009)

wrong spine one your arrows????


----------



## xforceLD32 (Aug 17, 2009)

i could understand the spine if it was a bad left or right rip but its straight up. I have moved the rest and the knock point to compensate for it and still nothing.


----------



## tschammel (Oct 28, 2009)

After looking up the spine I would check your rest. Are you using a drop away? Is there anyway it is not dropping fast enough to clear your vanes or fletches???....and kicking you arow up.


----------



## xforceLD32 (Aug 17, 2009)

ya we have tried three different rest from the G5 expert and the pro both are fast enough to get out of the way and then after that we tried a containment rest (whisker biscut) would not tune for any of them so not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Did you try a bare shaft? Different style nocks ? I would at least try some different arrows and see what it does.


----------



## xforceLD32 (Aug 17, 2009)

yes we tried 3 different arrows and then we tried spine also. did try it with a bareshaft and still got the same results. We also tried what Fred bear Suggested was that the tiller should not be the same one side should be a 8th of a inch off. We tried that and it made the rip even higher. Then we thought maybe we did the wrong side still same thing.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Saying the tiller adjustment made it worse, how about reverse that tiller adjustment and go an 1/8th the other way. Just a thought.


----------



## xforceLD32 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hunterdale said:


> Saying the tiller adjustment made it worse, how about reverse that tiller adjustment and go an 1/8th the other way. Just a thought.


Right there with you. Still didnt do anything to fix the rip. If anyone else has any good ideas please post them but at this time I am sending the bow back to fred bear to have them look at it. Cause my mind is boggled and my patience is on its last string. Anyone have gas and a match? :fuming:


----------



## firewood (Sep 25, 2008)

*Attack*

Have you tried a rest other than a G5? I use a RipCord and it works great on my BT2. And I've read of others using a RP w/success on an Attack. Also have you tried turning your cockvane out to the side? I got another 1/4" of vane clearance when I did that and mine shoots perfectly. My original tear prblems were cured with rest height and nock placement. Simple. Also, I know you have a tear problem but how does it shoot for you overall? Walkback, target points, BH...shoot ok at distance, good groups? Maybe when they get it back they'll find something. This is the first problem of this type I've heard from what most consider a good-shooting bow. Good luck with it. Should be a reason it won't tune easy.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

what is your dealer saying? maybe see if you can send it back and have a bear tech look at it and make sure the limbs are in spec (maybe a bad limb)


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

shoot it thru paper at about 10 yards and see what the arrow is doing down range


----------



## 6APPEAL (Sep 1, 2009)

Mikie Day said:


> what is your dealer saying? maybe see if you can send it back and have a bear tech look at it and make sure the limbs are in spec (maybe a bad limb)


I've seen that issue before at the shop I worked at. 1 limb was out of spec. We were able to tune it once it was fixed.


----------



## xforceLD32 (Aug 17, 2009)

6APPEAL said:


> I've seen that issue before at the shop I worked at. 1 limb was out of spec. We were able to tune it once it was fixed.


Ya the bow is at baer right now so hopefully they might see something like that and have it fixed asap.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

One issue I had with my Bear Truth was an extremely tight nock fit to center serving.
I would also verify both string suppressers are contacting the string simultaneously AND that they are not pushing the string off center when the string contacts the rubber (I don’t know, is that anything like when the rubber meets the road?).

My experience with the folks at Bear has been nothing but positive. I am sure they will get you sorted out. Remember to correct up and down first. Then go to right/left on adjusting for that tear. 
I also use a Spot Hogg Whammy rest.


----------



## Tallanasty (Mar 15, 2010)

xforceLD32 said:


> Ya the bow is at baer right now so hopefully they might see something like that and have it fixed asap.



Just thought I would chime in...I too recently purchased a Bear attack...mine is the 29/70 RH Shadow and have spent about 12 hours trying to paper tune it with VERY POOR RESULTS. After trying everything I can think of, and that was suggessted to me (by members of this forum-thank you; and from the mfg) I am sending it back to Bear today for them to have a look.

I hope it is somthing simple, or shooter error, but after many hours I have the feeling it is not. My roomate ordered the same exact bow, and was able to paper tune his PERFECT in about 5 shots. 

I love the look and feel to this bow...and really hope this is a small hurdle in what otherwise will be a fantastic, reliable, deer and hog killing machine.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm going to second Konrad...if you have a tight nock fit...it can lead to a nock high tear, at least it did for me. Switched from an easton nock to a TCX Carbon Express nock and lost about 1/2" in a nock high tear. If you rotate the arrow and the string twists with it...your nock is too tight.

After reading several posts in the last month...I get the sense (and could be wrong) that folks are wedded to an even cam lean (as applicable). Like its an absolute!! I agree..its a good start..but it is that, a start. I can move a tail right or left tear a 1/4" or more with a couple of twist on the "Y" yoke..here or there. Sry, but its not an absolute..use it to your advantage..not all bows are made the same. Right now I have a couple of bows where the lean is definitely not even...I've enduced some....to get it/them to tune right. Good results...BH/FP hit the same out to 40yds.

In short...tight nocks can give you a high tear (so can nock pinch with a D-Loop!!), no matter the spine....lean can get rid of L/R tears...so can L/R on the rest....find what works for your bow.


----------

